# Donald Trump Jr. On Jayscott podcast



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Donald Trump Jr. on Jay Scotts podcast. Here's the link, it is available on stitcher and iTunes as well:

http://jayscottoutdoors.podbean.com

Kind of makes me wish he were running for president.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Like I said, I can handle him waayayyyyy better than his old man. I think he is missing some big points, and sort of only going through the paces on some things, but I think he sincerely means well, WRT to hunting and wildlife.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> Like I said, I can handle him waayayyyyy better than his old man. I think he is missing some big points, and sort of only going through the paces on some things, but I think he sincerely means well, WRT to hunting and wildlife.


I agree. He definetly grew up in a different world than the average sportsmen but Jr. definetly through interviews I've watched seems to be consistent and mean what he says. He also talks about hunting in a way you can tell he actually has experience with the outdoor lifestyle. I can tolerate him much more than his dad as well, but I would hope Jr. can have some affect on his dad in regards to these things. He is much more coherent and better at speaking than his father. It's kind of strange at times to think they are even related let alone that he is Trumps son.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

If you're only interested in the public land part of the podcast listen to the last 9 minutes.


----------

